# [Regular Season Game 45] Houston Rockets vs. Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(24-20)/(30-14)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, January 27, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Billups / Afflalo / Graham / Martin / Nene*


_*Preview*_


> The reigning Western Conference player of the week just keyed yet another win for the Denver Nuggets. Now they should have the previous honoree back in the lineup.
> 
> Carmelo Anthony returns following a one-game absence and looks to help the red-hot Chauncey Billups lead the Nuggets to a season-high eighth straight win Wednesday night as they visit the Houston Rockets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Excellent! We're playing defense in the 1st quarter again.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets hanging tough even with out their best player. 

Good game so far.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm impressed with Lowry. I never really liked hi game before, but he sure is tenacious.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well Houston up one at the half. Should be a good second half.

See you there!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Money quarter time. Houston up 2 heading into the 4th quarter.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Our offense was baaaaaad in the 4th, a bunch of silly turnovers. And JR Smith decided to start playing. Another loss.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good game, JR Smith took over with the 3 ball in the 4th quarter. 

Rockets need to regroup and get back to their winning ways, to end this losing streak.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

ugh, its just so hard to watch this team sometimes. Things go stagnate and then nothing goes in.


----------

